# Light Blondinette pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

this is a nice Blondinette pigeon with light color hope you like it



best regards

Mahmoud Hasssan


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

lovely, really!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you so much Marcos Montes


----------



## fong fong (Jul 12, 2012)

i like it so much


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking bird!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

fong fong said:


> i like it so much


Welcome to Pigeon Talk font fong!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Almondman and all of my friends


----------

